# panoramic herbicide



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience applying panoramic on dallisgrass. Thinking about trying some just to see.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You gonna try that in the spring? I only saw tests that showed it did a good job on labeled weeds/grasses but the Bermuda takes a while longer to recover...are you talking about a Bermuda field?


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Thinking about trying it now. I have a newly established Bermuda field that has dallisgrass in it that I feel would be easier to kill sooner than later. I have been told to expect damage to my Bermuda grass but it either to do it now or later.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think you'll be fine now as we still have some growing season....and youre not going to harvest this again this year...I believe I might dose it with a good supply of N to encourage to Bermuda growth going into winter


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

How did the Panoramic work out? I'm about to order some for sandburs in what is supposed to be a new Hemarthria (limpo grass) hayfield, but seems to have ever weed except. I do have a pretty good stand of pangola grass in it, which will also work if the hemarthria doesn't come on out.

Reading the label, it's also supposed to work for smutgrass, nutsedge & bahia, which I also have in the established fields.

(Oh yea, I found this thread doing the "bing " search engine for panoramic!!)


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I chickened out. After reading how bad it stunted bermuda grass I elected to spray glyphosate after cutting the oats to try and kill the dallisgrass.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Going off what the weed man @ the "range cattle station" a few miles from me said, and what I read of the specimen label, I've ordered 2 quarts.

1 for the sandburs in the new field, & the other to try spot spraying in the established field. IF it works like it sounds, it'll be kinda "catch-all" & save some hassle of different herbicides, just adjust the rates.

If things go right I'll spray around this weekend, & should know in a few weeks what it does & does not work on.


----------

